

Keep showering, California. Just lay off the burgers and nuts - michaelbrooksjr
https://medium.com/@lesliejz/don-t-stop-showering-california-lay-off-the-burgers-and-nuts-and-pick-up-some-crickets-eb63bddf0277

======
guidedlight
Interesting, informative article. But suggesting people should eat insects was
an awful idea by the writer.

~~~
gdubs
Curious: why?

Lobster is popular in the US and they're like giant sea insects. Or is it
something else besides the "ew" factor that make you say it's an awful idea?

------
thejrk
I only eat almond fed crickets.

